# Pressure on D’Antoni to Deliver



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Mike D'Antoni's grace period has expired. It's up to the head coach to put a winning product on the floor. We know the Knicks will score plenty, but a significant part of next season's success will be determined by New York's commitment to keeping the opponent from scoring.


Good read, and its true. If D'antoni and the knicks have another bad season he will face the critics who have given him a pass on the past two years.



http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=17396


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd lobby for him to be fired in exchange for a more conventional coach if we miss the playoffs again. Time has shown he is not as flexible and cunning a coach as initially advertised coming from Phoenix. We've given up good players that have performed very well in their new destinations that D'Antoni either didn't use or used improperly.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I am still a angry Knick-Fan after lastseason 1-11 start, and the embarrasement in our Christmas game. 
Dantoni was suppose to be FIRED in 2009, so interim coach Herb Williams couldve showcase all of Eddy Curry low-post moves to be traded on the deadline to Houston or Sacremento who was searching desperately for a center last season. 

Anthony Randolph was selected in the first round for his outstanding athletic skills. Coach Don Nelson refuse to take the time to develope Randolph raw skills into "one" position (SF, or PF, or center), so Randolph couldve practice hard to master a certain position within his 2 year stay at GS. 
We picked up a 6.10 bigman Randolph who have some great raw bigman skills, but we dont have a bigman training coach Mark Aquire to filter in the best position to train Randolph to master his skills for that position.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

It's easy to look like a great coach when you have Steve Nash, Amare Stoudemire and guys like Raja Bell, Boris Diaw, Leandro Barbosa playing the best basketball they've played in their careers.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Also, it was criminal to not play Curry after he dropped all that weight. So what if he's playing for a new contract. let him perform and don't resign him. Simple enough.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> It's easy to look like a great coach when you have Steve Nash, Amare Stoudemire and guys like Raja Bell, Boris Diaw, Leandro Barbosa playing the best basketball they've played in their careers.


Plus having Shawn Matrix Marion averaging the most minutes played each season running his teammates like he did when Phoenix had the "Kidd & Matrix" show. 
:baseldance:


----------

